
The Irishman Gets De-Aging Right: No Tracking Dots Necessary - tosh
https://www.wired.com/story/the-irishman-netflix-ilm-de-aging/
======
rurban
As you can see in comparison with a better aging-themed movie this year, "So
long, my son", the de-aging effects were far inferior to the traditional aging
effects. Taking an old actor and making him young is by far worse than taking
a mid-aged actor and making him old. Esp. if you look at Pesci and his botched
up face-lift job 20 years ago. It's ridiculous.

This all forgets about an too unknown rule in production: The viewer is
smarter than you. You can easier replace an actor than age or de-age him
artificially in post. This was first proved in the famous 50'ies series
'Bewitched', where the main actor had to be replaced after several seasons, to
no detrimental effect. This was the biggest show of its time. No CGI needed.

